
How do states track sales of goods  36,000 ft in the air? - usernamemanresu
How do states track sales of goods @ 36,000 ft in the air?<p>In United States typically 500 ft to 1000 ft is considered private property - however, what happens as you go into outspace (literally) w&#x2F;state and government ownership.<p>Musings...
======
usernamemanresu
Maritime has the Law of the Sea to set ownership, etc. curious if anyone knows
aerospace comparable "Law of the Sea" Basis for Martime (Anyone aware of
comparable for Air/Space): The United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea
(UNCLOS), also called the Law of the Sea Convention or the Law of the Sea
treaty, is the international agreement that resulted from the third United
Nations Conference on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS III), which took place
between 1973 and 1982.

------
usernamemanresu
Why is this of interest? With super-cheap energy the cost to lift a
transaction may be less than the taxes incurred for the transaction on ground
(without leaving the footprint of the state w/respect to
longitude/latitude)... musings.

